# 2 Frontosa for sale



## GA_Dawg47

2 great approximately 4" frontosas - $100 plus shipping if applicable. These are from the Burundi region and have beautiful blue fins. One is starting to show off his frontal hump on his head, and is a little darker in color with larger black stripes. The other is lighter with a little smaller stripes. Both have the beautiful blue fins. I will post a picture of each so that you can see them. I would prefer to sell them together, but will listen to offers if you are only interested in one. 

I live in the Raleigh, NC area if someone sees this and is interested and can pick them up, I would be willing to arrange a meeting to avoid shipping. 

If interested contact Matt at [email protected].


----------

